# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  فارسی کردن  windows mobile 5

## reza_zidan

سلام 
کسی می تونه بگه  windows mobile 5 رو چطور می‌شه فارسی کرد
من فایل LEng_farsi_2003.exe رو از یه سایت گرفتم و اجرا کردم اما همون طور که از اسمش پیداست برای 2003 طراحی شده و برای ورژن 5 ویندوز موبایل کار نمی کنه  :متفکر:

----------


## mehrzad007

اگه منظورت از فارسی کردن کیبرد فارسیه باید اربیزر رو نصب کنی بعد اون فایلی که گفتی رو . بعد بری از قسمت مربوط به کیبرد ها لوح امفاتیح رو انتخاب کنی و در قسمت آپشن کیبرد ور در حالت فارسی قرار بدی و در مورد چیزهای دیگه مثل تاریخ هم باید برنامه مربوطه رو نصب کنی .

----------


## reza_zidan

این فایل اربیزر رو از کجا می تونم پیدا کنم

----------


## mehrzad007

رو خود دستگاهت هست البته اگه رم عربی داشته باشی اگه نه باید اربیزر رو دانلود کنی .
یه دفعه ویندوزت رو عوض کن معلوم میشه .

----------


## reza_zidan

من سی دی ویندوز موبایل رو دارم اما چطور باید ویندوز موبایل رو عوض کرد

----------


## mehrzad007

نیازی به اون سی دی نیست ! یک نسخه از ویندوز توی رام دستگاه موجوده که از اون استفاده خواهد شد. ( البته اگه منظورتون از سی دی ویندوز سی ای همون سی دی همراه گوشی هست اون سی دی فقط اکتیو سینک رو داره و اوت لوک 2002) فقط برید داخل setting - تب system گزینه clear strog رو بزنید . و بعد طبق دستورات عمل کنید ...

----------


## reza_zidan

من فایل ابیزر رو نصب کردم اما بعد از نصب کد رجیستر رو از من می‌خواد این کد رو از کجا بیارم

----------


## mehrzad007

اربیزر مجانی هست هیچ رجیستر کی نمیخواد .

----------


## reza_zidan

دانلود اربیزر مجانی است اما پس از نصب ، برنامه یک unlock key می خواد که باید از آدرسhttp://www.imaginet-software.com/register.asp گرفته شه .
ولی وقتی به این آدرس میری برای دادن کد مورد نظر ، از کاربر registration code درخواست می شه که این کد دوم را پیدا نمی کنم

----------


## reza_zidan

سلام 
مشکل من حل شد
من یه نرم افزار پیدا کردم که کد unlock key رو می ده فقط کافیه personal code برنامه اربیزری که نصب کردید رو بهش بدی و ok کنی
هر کس این کد رو می خواد personal code خودشو بزاره تا من براش ضد قفل اونو بزارم

----------


## Imanpc

با عرض سلام خدمت شما کابران محترم
میخوام بدونم ایا میشه گچ پژ رو به اربیزر ویندوز موبایل اضافه کرد؟؟؟؟لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## mehrzad007

ایضا اینم سادس . ویندوز موبایل 5 از فارسی هم حمایت می کنه کافیه کیبرد رو بزارید روی عربی و بعد از اپشن قمست فارسی رو انتخاب کنید .

----------

